# DRIVING ME CRAZY!



## lcarp1457 (Sep 10, 2014)

Our pup, Fitz, is just over 7 months and he's on this new kick that makes me suspect he's in his "adolescent" phase because he will not listen to anything or by distracted by anything. 

For no apparent reason he has turned into this little monster that is just completely unmanageable even though we've kept everything exactly the same in terms of our discipline and habits. Any tips for dealing with the nipping, biting, chewing, ignoring, hyperactivity, and just general insanity??

We've tried to increase his activity ("a tired dog is a happy dog") but it's done nothing to help. Normally by about 9 p.m. he's winding down and starting to doze on his pillow or on our laps, but the last few days at 11:00 p.m. he's still been literally running circles around the house attacking things (everything from his toys to socks to tissue boxes, etc).

Does anyone have ANY suggestion other than "wait it out"? I understand that we just need to be patient, but any tips to make it even a little more manageable would be beyond greatly appreciated.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

My Mom's Havanese puppy, Maggie, is about the same age as Fitz and is exhausting her!
Maggie tears everything up, won't come when called, etc. 
My Havs are ages 1 and 2 now and are really beyond that. All I can say is hang in there because this too shall pass. 
He will outgrow the antics.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I would try to exhaust Henry at the end of the day with the same activity (so it would be routine.)
Then we;d gradually go to bed, I'd dim the lights, signally sleepy sleep time, put him in his crate with a favorite toy, then maybe have him cuddle on the bed,
If he still got wild, I would every now and again hold him on his back for a few moments, gently.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I do not recommend that you "alpha roll" Fitz. He's an adolescent and holding him on his back isn't going to lead to good results; your dog shouldn't fear you. I think the best approach is to treat him like he's a new puppy and use his expen and crate as places to go when he needs to settle down. He will outgrow this phase so just be patient and don't give in to demanding barks/behavior.


----------



## itzfitz (Apr 11, 2014)

Wrigley is 9 months old and acting like a crazy dog! He has been to Positive training and I know he understands all the commands but completely ignores me and my husband. He steals and hides anything! He got hold of my husband's razor and was chewing on it!!! If I lift my hand to give the sit command, he's biting it. Please tell me when he might outgrow this behavior. We are at our wits end.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

itzfitz said:


> Wrigley is 9 months old and acting like a crazy dog! He has been to Positive training and I know he understands all the commands but completely ignores me and my husband. He steals and hides anything! He got hold of my husband's razor and was chewing on it!!! If I lift my hand to give the sit command, he's biting it. Please tell me when he might outgrow this behavior. We are at our wits end.


Your puppy is going through adolescence, and just like a teenager, he has more energy than he knows what to do with, and his attention span is as short as it ever be in his life. Puppies often can do things in training at 6 months that they can't again until they are 18 months old.

He WILL get better with time, but it is very importNt that you continue regular, positive training through this period. Take classes! It will help him, help you and create a stronger bond between you!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I took mine out for lots of runs. Havanese can really go fast and love an open space to run like the wind.


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

You could try taking him on a play date with a friend that has a dog. Or a reputable doggie day care you can trust. Kipper can be very energetic but when we take him to my in-laws to play with their Beagle, he is just spent! And the one time I took him to day care? Oh my. He was beyond exhausted!


----------

